# Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 2014

*Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler​*http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-ist-Angeln-jetzt-verboten-_arid,1091105.html

Kommentar zur Zeitungsmeldung

Nach der Meldung der Rhein-Zeitung macht der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz da gemeinsame Sache mit Anglergegnern und Behörden und will Angler von einem Teich weghaben, weil sie Wasservögel störten und Fische anfüttern würden, was bei dem austauscharmen Wasserkörper bedenklich wäre..

Dass so viele Wasservögel nur an so einem Gewässer sind, weil sie regelmäßig gefüttert werden (wohl eher von Omi und naturschützender, doppelnamiger, birkenstockragender Yuppilehrerin mit altem (Bio?)Brot als von Anglern mit teuren Boilies), wird dabei sowohl von Behörde wie von dem die Angler (ver)tretenden Landesfischereiverband scheinbar entweder ausgeblendet oder nicht mal diskutiert.

Ebenso, dass das Zuscheixxen der Gewässer durch die vielen Wasservögel auch Nährstoffeintrag ist....

Und wegen des Fotografierens von Karpfen:
Da werden sicher von Aufsehern, WaPO und Polizei vorher deswegen massenhaft Anzeigen vorgelegen haben, dass man so einem "Mißstand" so abhelfen muss - oder auf wessen "Aussagen" oder Vermutungen (oder einfach nur anglerfeindlichen Bestrebungen) beruhen solche "Erkenntnisse"  - und wieso übernimmt das ein "Fischerei"verband so, statt sich für Angler einzusetzen und das zu hinterfragen?

Wir freuen uns über die "kompetente (Ver)Tretung" der organisierten Angelfischer durch den Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz....................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Besonders interessant finde ich auch folgende Passage:

"Hinzu kommen Hinweise darauf, dass Angler sich nicht gemäß der Gepflogenheiten der „ordnungsgemäßen Fischereiausübung" verhalten haben. So seien am Schwanenteich gezielt große Karpfen geangelt worden – jedoch nur, um sich mit ihnen fotografieren zu lassen und sie danach wieder ins Wasser zu werfen. Das „konnte nicht länger toleriert werden", stellt die SGD klar."

Und was sagt unser Bundesverband dazu? Ich vermute mal, da trifft das Vorgehen der Behörden auf volle Zustimmung, weil man deren Meinung teilt. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

[edit: nicht Günster, Landau aus R-P ist der neue Vize - Fehler von mir (war erst erste Kanne Kaffee), dafür SORRY!!!9


Was wird da wohl ein Bundesverband sagen?

"Gut gemacht" wahrscheinlich...........

Schliesslich muss die Natur (Naturschutzverband!) und  nicht die Angler oder das Angeln geschützt werden - egal mit was für abstrusen Argumenten und welchem vorauseilendem Einknicken auch immer...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

"Hinzu kommen Hinweise darauf, dass Angler sich nicht gemäß der Gepflogenheiten der „ordnungsgemäßen Fischereiausübung" verhalten haben. So seien am Schwanenteich gezielt große Karpfen geangelt worden – jedoch nur, um sich mit ihnen fotografieren zu lassen und sie danach wieder ins Wasser zu werfen. Das „konnte nicht länger toleriert werden", stellt die SGD klar."

Wenn das wirklich zutrifft und das Zurücksetzen maßiger Karpfen verboten ist...viele dennoch auf Großkarpfen angeln für ein Foto und sich nicht an geltende Vorschriften halten muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn dann sowas passiert bzw dies ein Mitgrund ist für die Gewässersperre. (Vielleicht ist sogar anfüttern verboten?) Ob man diese Regelungen nun gut findet oder nicht...akzeptieren muss man sie oder man macht manche Dinge heimlich wenns sein muss, das schrieb ich schon öfter bei ähnlichen Themen. Wohin dieses Rebellentum führt sieht man.Sowas spielt letztendlich nur den Angelgegnern in die Hände. Mittlerweile ist mir das Verhalten anderer Angler mehr oder weniger egal,rege mich auch nicht auf solange es mich nicht betrifft / ich dadurch keine Nachteile habe....ist aber meine Meinung dazu.

Was die Gewässerbelastung angeht haben sicher nicht nur die Angler schuld...wie viele Passanten werfen ihr altes Brot in den Teich um Vögel zu füttern. Die Vögel tragen auch stark - sehr stark zur Belastung bei....ist ja logisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wenn das verboten wäre (was aber ja laut Bericht nie ermittelt wurde, ob das wirklich so war wie beschrieben, das Angler das vorsätzlich machten oder ob ein Verbot  an dem Gewässer besteht. Unabhängig der Diskussion welches Gesetz das hergeben soll), müsste es vorher zig Anzeigen gegeben haben, denen nachgegangen wurde, wo ermittelt bzw. die Täter verurteilt worden wären.

Eine Behörde sollte nicht einfach wg. nicht näher erläuterter "Hinweise" ein Gewässer sperren und VOR ALLEM sollte ein "Fischerei"verband dem nicht ohne Nachprüfung und  vorherige genaue Aufklärung zustimmen.

Wären da entsprechende viele Anzeigen vorher gekommen (es wird da ja ein "Massenphänomen" suggeriert), wäre darüber schon lange geschrieben und diskutiert worden.

Daher kann man beruhigt davon ausgehen, dass es so ist, wie im Zeitungsartikel beschrieben:
Es waren schlichte "Hinweise" (von wem auch immer..) und keine dokumentierten Vorkommnisse, Anzeigen etc..

Und in Deutschland ist man juristisch immer noch so lange unschuldig, bis einem die Schuld bewiesen wurde - da müssten also vor einer Sperrung entsprechend viele Urteile vorliegen, nicht nur Ausnahmen, um eine solche Maßnahme zu rechtfertigen - sonst würde ich das "Sippenhaft" nennen...


----------



## Tricast (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Man kommt aus dem Staunen nicht raus! #d

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## olaft64 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Ein echtes Argument gegen einen Vereinsbeitritt, der mittelbar den Landesverband finanziert. Wenn wir uns selbst abschaffen wollen- weiter so!

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Zufällig kenne ich das Gewässer, weil ich dort auch schon geangelt habe(1983). 
Es war schon damals so, dass Angler dort nicht gerne gesehen wurden, b.z.w. nur geduldet wurden!
Der Schwanenteich liegt in einem städtischen Park und wurde/wird stark von Hundehaltern, Enten- und Taubenfütteren und sonstigen Lustwandlern frequentiert
Die Verbote fingen damals schon an, als eine ganze Uferseite, an die Grundstücke, von den dort lebenden Millionären grenzen, für Angler gesperrt wurde.
Und nicht etwa, weil die Angler über diese Grundstücke laufen mussten, denn diese sind durch hohe Mauern begrenzt und der wenige Meter freie Uferstreifen ist(war) zugänglich!
Der normale Parkbesucher hat auch damals schon argwöhnisch auf die Angler geschielt.
So wurde ich z.B. mal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die dort reichlich vorhandenen Rotwangen/Gelbwangenschildkröten gefälligst in Ruhe lassen sollte, obwohl ich in keinster Weise an diesen interressiert war.
Ein Städter betrachtet solch "seltene" Tiere schließlich als schützenswert, genau so wie die Schwäne und domestizierten Stockenten, welche durch die Fütterei am Platz gehalten werden.
Eigentlich war mir auch damals schon klar, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis das Angeln dort gänzlich verboten wird.
Das es so lange dauern würde, hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht!
Die Rolle, welche der Verband dabei aktuell einnimmt, ist schlicht erbärmlich, aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten!
Die Begründungen für ein Angelverbot sind natürlich nur vorgeschoben, da werden andere Interessen wiedermal höher angesiedelt.

Für alle die das Gewässer nicht kennen, es geht um den hinteren Teil der Koblenzer Rheinlache:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Rhein...0188,7.588656&sspn=0.004245,0.013733&t=h&z=17

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Rolle, welche der Verband dabei aktuell einnimmt, ist schlicht erbärmlich!
> 
> Jürgen


Wundert sicher niemand, dass ich persönlich das so unterschreiben würde....


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Ist doch nur Menschlich.
Der Verband geht einfach den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes. Und das sind nun mal die Angler. |rolleyes
Und auch wenn hier darüber informiert wird und darüber diskutiert werden darf, wird sich wie immer nichts daran ändern.
Fand ich jetzt irgendwie passend zum Thema. Ist nur ein Beispiel, warum wir als Angler da meistens die schlechteren Karten haben.
Wer möchte schon gerne an einen Stadtparktümpel auf einmal solche Wohneinheiten stehen haben wie hier teilweise gezeigt? 
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wer möchte schon gerne an einen Stadtparktümpel auf einmal solche Wohneinheiten stehen haben wie hier teilweise gezeigt?


 
Mal ganz im Ernst: Wen stört so etwas, solange sich alle gesittet verhalten?

Leben und leben lassen!

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass solch ein Erscheinungsbild dem einen oder anderen Weltverbesser gegen den Strich geht. Am Ende wird der pensionierte Studienrat beim Entenfüttern gestört und muss dann noch zuschauen, wie arme Fische mit Haken gepiesackt werden. Das geht natürlich gar nicht! 

Ich weiß jedenfalls, warum ich auf dem Land lebe. Hier bedanken sich die Eltern bei mir, wenn ich ihren Kindern mal einen gefangenen Fisch zeige, ihnen was dazu erkläre und sie diesen dann wieder schwimmen lassen dürfen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

mich stört es nicht.
Ich habe selber über 20 Jahre auf Karpfen geangelt und kenne die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> dem einen oder anderen Weltverbesser gegen den Strich geht. Am Ende wird der pensionierte Studienrat beim Entenfüttern gestört und muss dann noch zuschauen, wie arme Fische mit Haken gepiesackt werden. Das geht natürlich gar nicht!



Eben!!

Daher ist der "Fischerei"verband ja auch für Entenfüttern und gegen Angler und Angeln...........


----------



## Pudel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

und immer sollen es die angler gewesen sein!! Bla Bla Bla
wie viele Nichtangler "gammeln" um die Seen und Teiche herum lassen Müll und anderes zeugs liegen. Werfen mit steinen nach Wasservögeln und und und.
Ordnungshüter die nur sporadisch nach dem rechten sehen werden diese Leute nie erwischen. 
Die treffen nur die angler an und mutmasen dass diese für die ganze scheixxe Verantwortlich sind!
Überall das gleiche!!!

Und die Verbansfuzis wie schon beschrieben gehen einfach jeglichen konflikten aus dem weg und sperren einfach den See und fertig.
Hauptsache der Arxxx bleibt im Stuhl und die Enten können wieder das Ufer zu scheixxen! |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Die organisierten Angelfischer kriegen halt, was sie wollen.

Sie wählen ja mehrheitlich solche Präsidenten und Funktionäre, die das so machen wie hier der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz und Gewässersperrungen zustimmen..

Also geht als organisierte Angelfischer brav Enten füttern.

Man kann da ja gleich die restlichen Gewässer mit sperren, an denen mal ein Karpfenangler gesichtet werden könnte....

Und Enten füttern kann man auch gut mit Casting verbinden, indem Brotbrocken an hakenlosen Castingruten den Enten "vorgeworfen" werden..

Damit hat sich dann auch das Thema Wettangeln sauber gleich mit erledigt, Entenfütterwettcasting ist angesagt..

Und diese Wurmangler, die vielleicht bedrohte Aale verangeln, haben wir damit auch weg..

Schleppangler dann sowieso schon und nachts braucht auch keiner raus, Enten füttert man tagsüber, somit ist das Thema Nachtangeln dann auch schon durch..

Und beim Enten füttern kommt auch kein Gummi und Blei der Kunstköderangler ins Wasser....

Passt scho alles.....


----------



## Angelmayer (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wer will schon an so nem Tümpel angeln.. Ich sicherlich nicht also ist mir das Schnuppe


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Angelmayer schrieb:


> Wer will schon an so nem Tümpel angeln..


So viele immerhin, dass man verbandsseitig glaubt, ein Angelverbot wäre da ne klasse Idee.....


----------



## xmxrrxr (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

@Angelmayer
Falsche Einstellung, denn genau aus dem Grund sind wir heute da wo wir sind.
Wenn jedem lles ausser den persönlichen Wünschen egal ist und bleibt, ist so etwas nur der Anfang.

Um noch mal das Thema Nachtangelverbot hochzuholen....

Knapp 6000 Unterschriften, davon überwiegend NICHT aus Baden Württemberg sagen einiges zu dem Thema... ist mir egal, da es mich nicht betrifft ....
Und richtig verwunderlkich war es, da es doch viele Karpfenangler gibt, die nach gesetz 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang zusammenpacken müssten !

Ich kann deshalb nur sagen, engagiert Euch un versucht es zu verhindern.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

@ Angelmayer


Top Einstellung! Stell dich mal vor den Spiegel und sag laut dabei: "Dein Gewässer ist nun gesperrt". Verändert ganz schnell den Blickwinkel oder?


----------



## Knispel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die organisierten Angelfischer kriegen halt, was sie wollen.
> 
> 
> Also geht als organisierte Angelfischer brav Enten füttern.
> ...


 
Denn fange da mal mit an, daran zu Arbeiten, z.B. Karpfen besetzen verboten - denn regelt sich das ganze in ein paar Jahren ganz von alleine. Mal sehen was da alles noch so passiert ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wieso Fisch besetzen?
Enten kommen doch ganz alleine angeflogen.......


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> mich stört es nicht.
> Ich habe selber über 20 Jahre auf Karpfen geangelt und kenne die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen. |uhoh:


@ Knispel
hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben. Es waren nicht  nur die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen sondern auch meiner ehemaligen Verbandsmitglieder.  
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Es waren nicht  nur die Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen sondern auch meiner ehemaligen Verbandsmitglieder.
> Gruß Knurri


Wundert Dich jetzt aber nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

nö nö

Deswegen beschäftige ich mich im Normalfall nicht mehr mit solche Themen.
Jeder bekommt das was er wählt, schreibst du ja auch immer wider.
Ich habe das akzeptiert und kann damit gut leben.
Auch wenn mal wieder den Angelren ein Teich weggenommen wird. 
Shit happens |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Also ich find's echt mies.

Je mehr Gewässer uns durch diese Murksverbände flöten gehen, desto voller wird es in Dänemark, Holland und Norwegen #q#q#q

OK, Knurri, aus Deiner Sicht hat es natürlich auch einen Vorteil


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Je mehr Gewässer uns durch diese Murksverbände flöten gehen, desto voller wird es in Dänemark, Holland und Norwegen #q#q#q




Wer es sich leisten kann regelmäßig woanders zu angeln ist ja fein raus.
Aber was machen dann die Angler die sich keinen Urlaub leisten können?#t


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann regelmäßig woanders zu angeln ist ja fein raus.
> Aber was machen dann die Angler die sich keinen Urlaub leisten können?#t




Sich der Mehrheit unterordnen. Oder versuchen die Mehrheit der Angler für neue Wege zu gewinnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Sich der Mehrheit unterordnen. Oder versuchen die Mehrheit der Angler für neue Wege zu gewinnen.



Wird nicht klapppen. Die, die noch angeln können interessiert es nicht, solange sie nicht selbst betroffen sind.

Welche Mehrheit?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche Mehrheit?



Von wem kommt das Geld?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Von wem kommt das Geld?




Notenbank!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wieviel Gewässer muss der Verband denn noch schliessen, damit das große Ziel: Deutschland = Angelfreie Zone, endlich erreicht ist?

Ich bin am überlegen auf 2 Rollen neue Schnur zu spulen? Lohnt das noch?


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Eben!

Je mehr das Angeln bei uns den Bach runtergeht, desto unnötiger werden die Verbände.
Eigentlich sollte man sie schön weiter sägen lassen am Ast, auf dem sie sitzen.
Leider sitzen da noch verdammt viele Angler mit drauf, die aber zum Glück für die Verbände blöd genug sind, sich das alles blind gefallen zu lassen, siehe jüngst in Niedersachsen.
Und leider haben wir erst dann keine unfähigen Verbände mehr, wenn es auch keine Angler mehr gibt, die ihnen ihr Geld hinterher schmeißen.|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen auf 2 Rollen neue Schnur zu spulen? Lohnt das noch?



Nein, denn nach der C&R-Ächtung wird es als nächstes die gleiche Initiative geben wie bei den Telefonen: schnurlos!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Sich der Mehrheit unterordnen. *Oder versuchen die Mehrheit der Angler für neue Wege zu gewinnen.*



Dazu braucht es aber "Eier" und die haben die wenigsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es aber "Eier" und die haben die wenigsten




Eim paar Angler "mit Eiern" würden sich sicher finden.

Allerdings sehe ich überall, dass Leute die nicht selbst betroffen sind sich nicht für anderer Leuts Probleme interessieren und man deshalb keine Einigkeit erreicht.

Immer erst wenn sie selbst betroffen sind, merken sie was gespielt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Was sagt eigentlich die Interessenvertretung der Angler dazu?  :g

Gibt es dazu eine offizielle Stellungnahme?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es aber "Eier" und die haben die wenigsten



und was haben euch die sogenannten "schreibenden Eier" im AB außer ein paar Informationen in den letzen Jahren gebracht?
Habe ich da etwas verpasst?
Bin dann auch wider raus hier aus der Diskussion.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> und was haben euch die sogenannten "schreibenden Eier" im AB außer ein paar Informationen in den letzen Jahren gebracht?




Noch mehr Informationen.

Man sollte das als Anfang eines Veränderungsprozesses betrachten. Vorher gab es nichtmal Infos.

Was daraus wird stellt sich erst noch heraus. Es rücken ja jüngere informierte Angler(mit Internetzugang) in die Vorstände nach und das wird dann zwangsläufig alte Strukturen verändern.

Solche Wandlungsprozesse gehen leider nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> und was haben euch die sogenannten "schreibenden Eier" im AB außer ein paar Informationen in den letzen Jahren gebracht?
> Habe ich da etwas verpasst?
> Bin dann auch wider raus hier aus der Diskussion.



Da hast du meinen Ansatz einerseits missinterpretiert und trotzdem mit deiner Antwort den Kern getroffen.

Danke #h
 und ich bin auch wieder raus, sonst vermassel ich wieder die Zielsetzung des Threads.


----------



## antonio (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

wieder einer der es nicht begriffen hat.
und davon gibts sehr sehr viele.
kein wunder das es so weiter geht.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wir reden mal drüber, wenn es DEINE Gewässer betrifft


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



> Da sind rund 50! weitere Stillgewässer in der näheren Umgebung.




Wieviele davon dürfen (noch) beangelt werden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



> Genau, an allen Angelverbot#q




Da du argumentierst, da seien ja noch 50 andere Seen zum angeln, kannst du sicher sagen wie es dort tatsächlich ist,gelle?


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Um was geht es Primär?
Um das Gewässer oder geht es darum, dass Mittels eines Anglerverband ein Gewässer mit "fadenscheinigen Begründen" gesperrt wurde?
Ich bin der Meinung, ein Anglerverband hat sich primär darum zu kümmern, dass Gewässer für Angler erhalten bleiben.

Wird ein Gewässer für Angler gesperrt, kann man davon ausgehen dies wird auch in den nächsten 100 Jahren gesperrt bleiben. Desweiteren besteht die Gefahr, dass dies Schule für andere Gewässer macht.
Das ist Futter für die sogenannten Tierschützer.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

@ Marc

Du kennst doch wie die meisten hier gar nicht die Umstände an den anderen Gewässern. Einiges wird in Vereinshand und andere in privater Hand sein.

 Das Problem liegt daran, dass man nicht in X Vereinen sein kann um an solchen Gewässern zu fischen. Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## volkerm (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Immer das gleiche- hier wie in ähnlichen Threads. Der Weg muss sein, erstmal die Angler zu unterstützen- von Verbandsseite. Klar und deutlich. Ist ja Politik. Dann kommen Gegenargumente, und alle Welt ist verstimmt. Normal. Letztlich wird es ein Kompromiss- was in einer Demokratie üblich ist. Dafür braucht es aber Köpfe, die zuerst mal in der Lage sind, die Interessen ihrer Klientel zu formulieren und zu verteidigen- und den Willen zudem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



> Also nochmal, wo genau liegt das Problem?



Hier:



Sharpo schrieb:


> ein Anglerverband hat sich primär darum zu kümmern, dass Gewässer für Angler erhalten bleiben.
> 
> Wird ein Gewässer für Angler gesperrt, kann man davon ausgehen dies wird  auch in den nächsten 100 Jahren gesperrt bleiben. Desweiteren besteht  die Gefahr, dass dies Schule für andere Gewässer macht.
> Das ist Futter für die sogenannten Tierschützer.



Ganz meine Meinung!

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



> Ja, und wenn sich die Angler mal wieder ******* benehmen, was sie ziemlich oft machen, muss der Pächter eben die Reißleine ziehen.




Die Anglervereine sind in der Regel die Pächter.|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

....und genau der hat gefälligst für die Angler zu arbeiten, die ihn finanzieren!


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

In unserer Gesellschaft benehmen sich ziemlich viele daneben.
Deswegen wird auch kein See/ Gewässer für Segler gesperrt.
Kein Reitweg für Reiter, kein Golfplatz für Golfer, keine Strasse für Autofahrer etc.
Kein Park oder Wald wird für Hundebesitzer gesperrt.
Kein Spielplatz für ungezogene Kinder..

Wir reden allg. von Einzellfällen.
Auch ist das Fotografieren von Karpfen in D nicht verboten.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Die wurden aber nicht gesperrt weil sich Segler daneben benommen haben.
Und schon gar nicht mit Zustimmung des Seglerverbandes.

Übrigens kenn ich auch Gewässer wo segeln erlaubt ist und Angeln verboten.


----------



## bernie1 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Hier ein Beispiel aus NRW vom LFV

http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/stellungnahme_vdsf_zu_dwa.php


http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/stellungnahme_vdsf_dwa.pdf


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche- hier wie in ähnlichen Threads. Der Weg muss sein, erstmal die Angler zu unterstützen- von Verbandsseite. Klar und deutlich. Ist ja Politik. Dann kommen Gegenargumente, und alle Welt ist verstimmt. Normal. Letztlich wird es ein Kompromiss- was in einer Demokratie üblich ist. Dafür braucht es aber Köpfe, die zuerst mal in der Lage sind, die Interessen ihrer Klientel zu formulieren und zu verteidigen- und den Willen zudem.



Genau so siehts aus!

Da "unser" Verband aber immer im vorauseilenden Gehorsam die Wünsche von NaBu und BUND usw. erfüllt, wird es wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben, das sich der Verband mal für uns einsetzt.

Dass das Gewässer "verloren" ist, ist eine Sache. Das der Verband nicht einmal etwas versucht hat die andere!

So sieht eine Interessenvertretung aus, welche von uns bezahlt (naja, von euch) wird?

Ausserdem hat der Verband es nocht nicht begriffen, und er wird es offenbar auch niemals begreifen können, dass die Spendensammelnaturschutzverbände an Kompromiss oder dergleichen kein Interesse haben und auch nicht irgendwann "zurfrieden sind" und die Angler mal "in Ruhe lassen".

Nein, das komplette Angelverbot ist deren Ziel und man hat die Möglichkeit, es denen so schwer wie möglich zu machen (wofür eine Angler Interessenvertetung vom Prinzip her da wäre) und denen nicht noch recht zu geben und entgegen zu kommen.

Wir haben es ganz, ganz schwer, aus dieser "Politik" wieder rauszukommen und das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit zu ändern und Medien und dergleichen mal auf unsere Seite zu bekommen.

Unsere Verbände streiten sich über jämmerliche 2,50 Euro und Erhöhungen im Centbereich. Wenn die mal halbwegs unsere Interessen vertreten würden, dann wär ich auch bereit denen 25 Euro im Jahr zu bezahlen.

Sowas gibt auch nur in einem Land auf diesem Planeten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Und erschreckend ist es ebenfalls, das unter den Anglern noch Relativierer und Freunde so einer Aktion im Board unterwegs sind.

Es laufen wohl ein paar mehr Angler durch die Welt, die nicht mal ein paar Jahre nach vorne denken können und wissen, was hier so gespielt wird.

Traurig.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Wie gesagt - das tangiert die Befürworter nur so lange peripher, bis die eigenen Gewässer auf einmal dran sind  Dann ist das Geheule groß...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Das ist genau mein Reden und wird unter uns Anglern auch genau so praktiziert.


----------



## Lazarus (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel aus NRW vom LFV
> 
> http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/stellungnahme_vdsf_zu_dwa.php
> 
> ...


Ein Beispiel für was?

Manchmal denke ich, dass Ralle 24 mit seiner Meinung über den Angler als solchen gar nicht so falsch liegt.


----------



## Lazarus (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



volkerma schrieb:


> Der Weg muss sein, erstmal die Angler zu unterstützen- von Verbandsseite. Klar und deutlich. Ist ja Politik. Dann kommen Gegenargumente, und alle Welt ist verstimmt. Normal. Letztlich wird es ein Kompromiss- was in einer Demokratie üblich ist.


Woher weißt du, dass es in diesem Fall nicht exakt so gelaufen ist?

Diese Entenpfütze ist laut dem Artikel vom Verband nur angepachtet. Gesetz dem Fall, dass der Inhaber des Fischereirechts (Stadt Koblenz?) an den Verband noch weitere Fischereirechte verpachtet hat, ist die Verhandlungsposition der Stadt recht stark.


----------



## Kjeld (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Genau vielleicht schuckt der Verband diese Kröte und erhält dafür andere Gewässer den Anglern. Man weiß doch garnicht was da im Hintergrund ablief...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Das ist ja wieder ne tolle Leistung von einem Landesverband!
Ganz auf der Linie des Bundesverbandes: Bloß nicht wehren, da es sonst noch schlimmer kommt! *lach*

Unser Verein darf im Übrigen wieder an einem solchen Parksee angeln, nach dem sich eine Vielzahl von Parkbesuchern bei der Stad beschwerten, dass die Hechte die lieben kleinen Entenküken wegballerten!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel für was?
> 
> Manchmal denke ich, dass Ralle 24 mit seiner Meinung über den Angler als solchen gar nicht so falsch liegt.



Und diese Meinung wird fast täglich bestärkt, denn:



Lazarus schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass es in diesem Fall nicht exakt so gelaufen ist?
> 
> Diese Entenpfütze ist laut dem Artikel vom Verband nur angepachtet. Gesetz dem Fall, dass der Inhaber des Fischereirechts (Stadt Koblenz?) an den Verband noch weitere Fischereirechte verpachtet hat, ist die Verhandlungsposition der Stadt recht stark.



genauso kann und wird es sein.


Da benimmt sich eine Horde Carp-Hantas als gäbe es kein morgen, und dann wundert man sich, wenn Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit kommt. Und klar opfert man dann einen Krümel, um den Kuchen behalten zu können. Die Horde aber wandert zum nächsten Krümel und das Ganze geht von vorne los. 

Meine Einstellung zu Verbänden ist hinreichend bekannt. Meine Einstellung zur Mehrzahl der Angler auch.
Ich kämpfe noch mit der Überlegung, welche Partei die schlimmere ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Ich kenne das Gewässer und die Umstände der Sperrung  gut.

1. Die Vorwürfe wurden weder vom Verband noch von den Behörden durch Fischereiaufseher oder Ordnungsamt überprüft. Obwohl zwei Hauptamtliche und von Steuergeldern bezahlte Fischereiaufseher keine 2km von diesem Gewässer ihren Dienst versehen und obwohl die Kontaktdaten von allen ehrenamtlichech FA`n bei dieser Behörde hinterlegt sind.
Ebenso sind diese Daten beim Landesfischereiverband hinterlegt.
*Von keiner dieser Seiten wurde der Auftrag zur Überprüfung dieser Vorwürfe an einen Fischereiaufseher weiter gegeben.*

2. Es gibt einen E-Mail-Verkehr der mir zugespielt wurde, der schön aufzeigt das sich EIN Bürger beschwert hat, er könnte mit seiner Tochter keine Enten mehr beobachten weil diese ja so scheu wären. Diese Mail ging über zwei Stellen beim Ordnungsamt und zwei Stellen bei der Oberen Fischereibehörde. Dabei konnte man schön beobachten wie auf wundersame Weise sich die Beschwerden "vermehrten", so erweckt es jedenfalls den Eindruck.
Wer das Gewässer kennt weiß das es dort keine scheuen Enten gibt - sogar Schwäne haben kein Reviervehalten mehr!!
Es gibt dort nur Wasservögel die jedes Fluchtverhalten abgelegt haben...

3. Ein Vorstandsmitglied eines Angelvereins, Fischereiaufseher & Angler hat diese Vorwürfe in einer Antwort an so ziemlich alle Beteiligten und zusätzlich an den Bezirksverband die Vorwürfe kritisiert und als nicht bewiesen hingestellt.
Außerdem wurde in dieser Mail auf das massive & teilweise Säckeweise füttern der Wasservögel, das freilaufen der Hunde in der Brutsaison und zwei offentsichtlich wiederechtliche aufstellen von zwei Zäunen incl. Nato-Stacheldraht hingewiesen. Das es diese Zäune gibt wissen Behörden und LV schon seit mindestens drei Jahren!!
Auf den Vorschlag doch mal mit allen Beteiligten einen Ortstermin anzuberaumen um die haltlosigkeit dieser Vorwürfe zu beweisen ist großzügigerweise nicht eingegangen worden.

Meines Wissens nach gab es nur vom Ordnungsamt eine Reaktion: man habe das Personal angewiesen verstärkt nach dem Füttern der Enten und wegen der Hunde zu schauen.
Im Bezug auf die Fischerei würde man sich bei dem Schreiber der Antwort melden - das ist aber bis heute nicht passiert.
Genauso wenig wie eine Reaktion vom Landesverband kam.

Allerdings hat es dieses Thema mit Hilfe eines Vereinsvorsitzenden auf die Tagesordnung des Präsidiums des BV Koblenz geschafft - was dabei rauskam ist nicht bekannt.

Was man sich hier außerdem erzählt: einer Person die sich laut & öffentlich über diese Sperrung aufgeregt hat wurde nahegelegt sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, das könnte sonst für ihn negative Folgen haben - wie das wohl zu verstehen ist??

4. Es ist schon sonderbar das man mehrere Jahre gebraucht um einen Notlaich- und Ruheplatz für Lachse und Meerforellen für vier Monate im Jahr unter Schutz zustellen, die Sperrung des Schwanenteichs aber innerhalb von etwas über drei Monaten durchgezogen wurde.
Der Notlaichplatz wurde jedes Jahr von teilweise bis zu 50 Anglern in Wathosen betreten um Rapfen zu fangen, dabei wurden die vorhanden Laichgruben zertrampelt.
Außerdem wurden von ein paar wenigen Anglern dort ein reger und professioneller Fischhandel (u.a. auch mit Lachs und Meerforelle) betrieben, was auch durch viele Aussagen von glaubwürdigen Zeugen (u.a. von den Mitarbeitern von www.lachsprojekt.de) bestätigt wurde.
*Die Sperrung des Schwanenteichs wurde nach nur einer nicht überprüften Beschwerde innerhalb von nur knapp drei Monaten geschlossen!*

5. Dieses Gewässer darf mit dem Boot befahren werden - das weiß der LV und die Behörde, denn die stellen den Nachenschein und den Erlaubnisschein aus!!!

6. Das dort Karpfenangler massiv ihr Unwesen getrieben haben ist so nicht richtig, ebensowenig ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das sich Angler auf das vollgeschissene Vogelhaus auf diesem See gesetzt haben... Das ist nebenbei noch viel zu klein.
Zu der Sache mit den Karpfenanglern weiß ich etwas mehr, jedoch kann ich hierzu nichts in der Öffentlichkeit sagen. Denn wie da eine ganz bestimmte Sache abgelaufen ist war unter aller Sau - die Angler haben sich nichts zu schulden kommen lassen.
Randnotiz: ich war da nicht auf Karpfen fischen, ich weiß nur wer da unterwegs war... Nach meinem Wissensstand wurde dort im Jahr 2013 nur ein Karpfen von knapp 14Pfd gefangen und es waren drei Karpfenangler unterwegs die weniger als 10 Nächte im Jahr 2013 dort vor Ort waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Danke für die genaueren Infos.

Ist doch schön, wenn bei solcher Faktenlage der Landesverband gleich mit ins Verbotshorn stösst, ohne das vorher zu überprüfen oder überprüfen zu lassen..

Applaus, Applaus.............

So wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer eben mehrheitlich, wenn sie solche Verbände bezahlen und solche Präsidenten und Funktionäre wählen, die sich so anglerfeindlich verhalten..

Ich wünsche den organisierten Angelfischern in Rheinland Pfalz, die das ja so mehrheitlich wollen, eine Welle weiterer Gewässersperrungen und Angelverbote ...

In der Gegend geht's ja schon weiter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278017 ...

Leid tut mirs für die mit betroffenen, richtigen Angler..


----------



## uwe2855 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

An Hand der genaueren Infos kann man schnell erkennen welchen Stellenwert die Angelfischerei für die dortigen Behörden hat. Die Beschwerde eines Enten fütternden Bürgers reicht und das Gewässer ist „dicht“.
Ja, ja die armen Tiere. Haben auch immer solchen Hunger und sind so schön anzusehen. Und Enten füttern ist überhaupt der „wahre Naturschutz“. So wollen das Bürger, Behörden und offensichtlich auch unsere Verbände. Genau wie Thomas es immer schreibt.
Mich überkommt ohnmächtige Wut über das Nichtstun des zuständigen Verbandes. Leider gibt es    für solche Fälle im Gesetz keinen Paragraphen wegen “unterlassener Hilfeleistung“.
Dazu bedarf es keiner großen Fantasie um sich auszumalen wie das ausgeht wenn immer mehr Gewässer für die Angler gesperrt werden. Immer weniger Gewässer für immer mehr Angler und dadurch noch höherer Befischungsdruck auf die verbleibenden Gewässer. Denn angeln wollen wir ja schließlich irgendwo. Und je mehr Angler sich an die noch verbleibenden Gewässern drängeln umso einfacher ist es dann diese auch ins schlechte Licht zu rücken und solche „Ansammlungen“ letztendlich zeitweise oder ganz zu verbieten. (Siehe Stralsund)
Mich persönlich betrifft ein Angelverbot zwar (noch) nicht, aber wie man in dem vorliegendem Fall sieht kann das überall und ganz schnell passieren. Und unsere Verbände? Sie haben bisher alles verschlafen, gucken auch weiterhin tatenlos zu und unternehmen wenig oder gar nichts. Schlimm. Das wird uns auch noch gut „verkauft“ und sie werben für ihre Taten noch mehr Mitglieder. Ich muss mich hier mal bremsen.
Den hier betroffen Anglern kann ich nur einen Rat geben. Nutzt eure Freizeit und tut ebenfalls etwas für den wahren Naturschutz. Geht nicht mehr angeln sondern holt euch reichlich, säckeweise altes Brot und füttert damit ebenfalls täglich die armen hungrigen Wasservögel. Vielleicht kommen dann noch mehr. Bis dann irgendwann der Teich zugeschissen ist. Macht aber nix, denn bis dahin finden sich mit Sicherheit weitere dafür geeignete Gewässer. Packen wirs an.

Uwe


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Tja, so läuft es meistens.

"Halt die Schnauze sonst....
- biste persönlich betroffen
-könnte es schlimmer für uns Angler kommen"

Man sollte den Fischereiverband mal einige Beschwerde- Mails zukommen lassen.


Aber dies wäre doch jetzt mal ein Punkt wo sich diese neugegründete Interessengemeinschaft engagieren könnte.  

Oder war das doch nur dumme Sprüche klopfen?  :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Tja, so läuft es meistens.
> 
> "Halt die Schnauze sonst....
> - biste persönlich betroffen
> ...



ja wenn jemand persönlich betroffen ist so fordert er die Solidarität der Anderen, doch warum nicht vorher?#d

Und warum nicht selbst was machen?


----------



## Sharpo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Testudo schrieb:


> ja wenn jemand persönlich betroffen ist so fordert er die Solidarität der Anderen, doch warum nicht vorher?#d
> 
> Und warum nicht selbst was machen?



Weisst Du eigentlich um was es bei meiner Aufforderung geht?
Nein? Gut, dann such mal nach Beiträgen Interessengemeinschaft angler oder so ähnlich und lies Dir mal die Beiträge der herren dieser Interessengemeinschaft durch.
Dann können wir gerne weiter reden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Welt hier manche leben.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wir ihr als Verantwortliche reagieren würdet, wenn ihr vom Verpächter signalisiert bekommt, dass man entweder an diesem Gewässer das angeln einstellt, oder bei der nächsten Pachtvergabe anderer Gewässer andere Mitbieter wohlwollend betrachtet werden?

Na, wie ?

Das Übel ist nicht die Reaktion des Verbandes auf diese Situation, denn die kann fast gar nicht anders sein. 
Das Übels ist, dass die Verbände seit Jahrzehnten nullkommanichts in Sachen Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit getan haben.
Und auch das ist nicht die Schuld der Funktionäre, denn die wurden von Euch gewählt und tun nur, was sie nicht können. 
Und was die nicht können, ist u.a. nicht nur der Umgang mit der Öffentlichkeit und den Behörden, sondern auch und vor allem der Umgang mit dem eigenen Klientel.

Metaphorisch:

Wenn man sich einen nicht stubenreinen Hund kauft, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn der einem in die Bude schei$$t.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wir ihr als Verantwortliche reagieren würdet, wenn ihr vom Verpächter signalisiert bekommt, dass man entweder an diesem Gewässer das angeln einstellt, oder bei der nächsten Pachtvergabe anderer Gewässer andere Mitbieter wohlwollend betrachtet werden?


Das würde ja aber nicht zwangsweise Anglern schaden, wenn ein Verband nicht das Gewässer pachtet - siehe NRW, da macht das die Rheinfischergenossenschaft mit der Bewirtschaftung des Rheins (um die Weiterverpachtung Fischereirechte Rhein geht's in diesem Fall hier nämlich).

Das schadet also nur dem Verband, nicht aber Anglern..

Von daher: 
Wayne juckts?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Metaphorisch:
> 
> Wenn man sich einen nicht stubenreinen Hund kauft, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn der einem in die Bude schei$$t.


:q:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Übels ist, dass die Verbände seit Jahrzehnten nullkommanichts in Sachen Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit getan haben.


Das ist wohl richtig.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und auch das ist nicht die Schuld der Funktionäre, denn die wurden von Euch gewählt und tun nur, was sie nicht können.


Nicht ganz richtig - der "gemeine" Angler hat keinerlei Möglichkeit "die da oben" zu wählen.
Einzigste Möglichkeit: versuchen innerhalb der Vereine in die Vorstände zu kommen und so über Kreis- und Bezirksverbände etwas zu verändern.
Das Wahlsystem ist vollkommen falsch und müßte dringenst geändert werden.
Das Problem ist das oftmals vollkommene Desinteresse und die chronische Unlust der Angler in den Vorständen mit- bzw. auf diese einzuwirken.
Das sieht man an den Teilnehmerzahlen bei den JHV...

Leider wurde in diesem konkreten Fall keine der vorhandenen Möglickeiten genutzt um die Vorwürfe zu überprüfen...


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das ist wohl richtig.
> 
> 
> Nicht ganz richtig - der "gemeine" Angler hat keinerlei Möglichkeit "die da oben" zu wählen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Bei einem anderen Wahlsystem könnte "Wahlkampf" betrieben werden - so könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Wahl zum Bundesvorstand nach der Aufklärungsarbeit hier im AB wohl ganz anderes ausgefallen wäre.

Außerdem könnten sich auch andere Personen zur Wahl stellen.


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Bei einem anderen Wahlsystem könnte "Wahlkampf" betrieben werden - so könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Wahl zum Bundesvorstand nach der Aufklärungsarbeit hier im AB wohl ganz anderes ausgefallen wäre.
> 
> Außerdem könnten sich auch andere Personen zur Wahl stellen.



ja wie denn bei dem *desinteresse* ?
wie groß wird die wahlbeteiligung wohl sein?
wer soll die anderen personen wählen, die man nicht kennt und auch nicht kennenlernen wird bei dem desinteresse?
wer läßt sich aufstellen als kandidat bei dem desinteresse?
guck doch wie die wahlen in den meisten vereinen ablaufen, wo noch jeder jeden kennt, meistens zumindest.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Ihr könnt ja gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen zum Thema Wahlen und Desinteresse.

Aber die Kuh ist ja schon vor über 20 Jahren ins Eis gebrochen - warum sollte sich auch heute ein richtiger Angler bei einer so anglerfeindlichen Trümmertruppe der organisierten Angelfischer engagieren??

Das Thema hier - zur Erinnerung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 2014
> 
> *Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler​*http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...-ist-Angeln-jetzt-verboten-_arid,1091105.html
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

so isses.
und es wird immer mal nur nen kurzen kleinen leisen "aufschrei" geben wenn es einen selbst betrifft, der dann aber  meist ins leere läuft.
das es soweit kommen konnte, liegt eben hauptursächlich mit an dem desinteresse der einzelnen, welches eben ermöglichte, daß sich diese strukturen gebildet und gefestigt haben und die lobby der angler eben gegen null geht, weil diesbezüglich keine arbeit geleistet wurde und wird.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Was man in dem Fall auch tun könnte: eine Bürgerpetition ins Leben rufen, den OB anschreiben usw usw ...


----------



## antonio (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

jup kann man tun, aber was wird rauskommen?
für wen wird man sich in der politik entscheiden, für ein paar angler, die keine lobby haben und belächelt werden oder für die millionäre dort?
wenn überhaupt ne petition zustande kommen würde auf grund des desinteresses.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Das weiß man nicht - die Angler dort sind weniger in Vereinen organisiert sondern eher in locker bestehenden Angelgemeinschaften.
Die kann man nur persönlich erreichen bzw. indem man diese Petition öffentlich in den Medien macht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verband für Gewässersperrung: Landesfischereiverband kämpft gegen Angler*

Angeblich soll es heute abend einen kurzen Einspieler über die Schließung des Schwanenteichs bei der Landesschau RLP geben...


----------

